# Jimmy Page talks about ....



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

[video=youtube_share;DDo4CA13LbY]http://youtu.be/DDo4CA13LbY[/video]


When did you first hear this song and how did it impact your desire to play guitar? Did you learn it? And and solo?


----------



## 335Bob (Feb 26, 2006)

Jimmy Page seems fond of the memories tied to that period of his career. I was 15 when when this album was released. I immediately bought that album. Like everyone at that time, I wore the vinyl out. I remember how to play the song and enjoy playing the solo from time to time, as it stirs memories of my youth.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I watched that awhile ago and found it very informative. I like to know the background of how songs came together. Pink Floyd has an excellent documentary if you care to give it a listen.

[video=youtube;ENU5dKJvVpY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENU5dKJvVpY[/video]


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks for posting that. I found it fascinating to hear him explain his creative process. Imagine sitting there, pulling the vinyl out of the sleeve, dropping the needle and knowing that anthem,that millions have enjoyed, was yours. Amazing. The grin at the end says it all.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Well, it didn't make me want to play the guitar, but I remember learning it and then getting sick of people asking me if I knew how to play it and asking me to play it.
So I stopped playing it and forgot most of it--I still know the chord changes for the end part with the solo and part of the suspended chord part before that section.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I learned it just for my personal enjoyment (never played it with a band). It's a beautiful song. I still like it a lot.

Strangely, the part that I find most interesting is the bass line.

Listen during "...and it makes me wonder.....

Very tasty bass there IMO.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2015)

Anyone ever seen the movie 'the comic strip presents: bad news'?
It's similar to spinal tap, british style. anyhoo .. there's this quote.
Vim Fuego: 'I could play Stairway To Heaven when I was 12. Jimmy Page 
didn't actually write it until he was 22. I think that says quite a lot.'


[h=1][/h]


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

I was not born when Stairway to Heaven came out and maybe that is why it never had a large impact on me. I find it to be a good song but I like other Zeppelin songs much better.

I remember from Wayne's World where Wayne goes to play a guitar and the store clerk stops him and points to the sign saying "No Stairway to Heaven". I asked an older guitar buddy of mine about this and he said it was pretty bad back in the day and store clerks where putting these signs up as so many people were trying to play the solo when testing out guitars. Do any of you remember seeing these signs in actual guitar stores?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

dcole said:


> I was not born when Stairway to Heaven came out and maybe that is why it never had a large impact on me. I find it to be a good song but I like other Zeppelin songs much better.
> 
> I remember from Wayne's World where Wayne goes to play a guitar and the store clerk stops him and points to the sign saying "No Stairway to Heaven". I asked an older guitar buddy of mine about this and he said it was pretty bad back in the day and store clerks where putting these signs up as so many people were trying to play the solo when testing out guitars. Do any of you remember seeing these signs in actual guitar stores?



No, I've never seen such a sign. What I've seen are lots and lots of guys soloing, hammering away at powerchords or trying to be the next blues sensation.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2015)

dcole said:


> Do any of you remember seeing these signs in actual guitar stores?


Steve's Music in Toronto had one that said 'No Rush' back in the early 80's.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

I have lots of respect for Zeppelin as they basicaly taught me how to play classic rock guitar at the age of 13-14, I can't help but share what I learned years ago listening to Howard Stern.

Jimmy is still a plagarist. They have outright stolen many of their biggest hits and fan favorites from folk artists of the 60's. From lyrics and melodies from fleetwood mac, to being sued by howlin' wolf and muddy waters for lyrics in a few tunes.

Here's the clip of that show. Howard Stern is still often a dick and over the top, but still worth a listen here.

https://youtu.be/2AhPZx7AedE


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)




----------

